# Redmax G3200 carving bar



## Clifford_Parker

I was visiting with a local chainsaw carver today and when I left he gave me a Redmax G3200 powerhead that he couldn't get to start. It took me a couple hours of cleaning, tinkering, and adjusting but I got it running. Now I need a dime tip bar and chain for it. Will most of the "universal mount" bars work on this saw or am I going to have to break the bank to be able to use this little beauty?


----------



## NEP

Yes

Most universal mount carving bars will fit. A 12" bar is very suitable for the saw.
Buy Stihl 1/4" carving chain, its the only 1/4" chain with the back of the cutter shortened for dimetip bars.


----------



## Clifford_Parker

Now the part I HATE!! Waiting on the mail for my new bar and chain......


----------



## NEP

Where did you order?


----------



## Clifford_Parker

I went with E-bay. I got a new 12" GB bar and 1/4" pitch Carlton chain for about the price of a bar from the other places I looked.


----------



## NEP

With the Carlton 1/4" pitch chain on a dimetip bar you have to take the backs of the cutters.

When the cutters have normal length you cant bore with the bar tip because the back of the cutter prevents the cutting edge form cutting.







The cutter has to be shortened from the back so its able to cut while on the tip of the bar.






Stihl is the only brand making a 1/4" chain ready for carving






All other brands you have to modify yourself.


----------



## Clifford_Parker

Thanks for the information. I had seen a couple posts about modifying the chain but the pics give me a better idea how far to file.


----------



## twoclones

*That's good advice*

I ground the back corner off my 1/4 pitch chain and sharpened the cutter to 20 degrees. The difference is amazing! I'm using in on a Stihl ms200 and it flys through the wood but since it's so very agressive, I would hesitate to put the 20 degree chain on a lesser saw.


----------



## Clifford_Parker

Got the bar and chain, filed the back edges, then figured out my saw is the G3200EZ so had to modify it a bit to get the chain loose enough. Readjusted the carb tuning and it flew through a pine tiki in quick time. I think I am going to like this saw a lot!


----------



## NEP

Don't run the chain too lose or you will just ruin you new chain and bar.

Run it a little loose but not much.


----------



## Clifford_Parker

I adjusted the chain to where about 1/2 of the drivers are showing on the bottom in the middle of the bar. If I pull the chain down the tip of the drivers clear the bar by about 1/2 inch. It stopped the whine that it had when the chain was tight and the saw cuts much smoother so I think it should be ok.

I have seen pictures and videos of people running them a lot looser but I worry about the chain jumping out of the groove or wearing the bar groove too much so went with a more conservative setting.


----------



## NEP

You have adjusted it perfectly, don't go looser and don't tighten it.


----------



## ErrolC

I see this posts getting a little old now but,

I'm a newbie to chainsaw carving...been working with saws most of my life and got introduced to saw carving by a fellow carver. Excellent tip on modifying the cutters for tip work...hadn't been able to work it out.

My collegue uses Stihl saws...and was using an 024 then switched to electric after he'd watched me using my Makita UC4000 with an Oleo mac 10" hardnose carver bar & 3/8 050... NEP uses a 3530...my question...Makita don't offer any different pitch sprockets, and I've been thinking of machining up a drive for 325 or 1/4" sprockets...would it be that much better to use (not having used any other pitch for carving yet).

The 3530 has soft start...is that an advantage or nicer to use than the UC4030a...I wish they'd make an electric with variable speed like some of the large polishers they make. After using my mates stihl, I have to say I prefer the electric saws...and its more neighbour friendly especially all day carving.


----------

